# Polly and Henry



## crinklepot (Nov 18, 2010)

This one is so cute, it looks like he's singing 









On my boyfriend's shoulder


















Polly playing with her feather


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Awww they are so cute


----------



## crinklepot (Nov 18, 2010)

Thanks  Polly's still not too sure about Henry lol, she pecks him whenever he gets too close. It's so sad, sometimes he pushes his head into her chest for a snuggle, and she just pecks him and gets angry


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

My Lucky and cookie are like that sometimes and Taco and Buttercup er no chance they are leave me alone birds


----------



## bobbibird (Jan 6, 2010)

Sweet!!!!


----------



## mistty002 (Dec 21, 2007)

Aww, so cute 
Love the last photo


----------



## brittbritt (Oct 25, 2008)

What beautiful babies. Your boyfriend is pretty cute too. :blush:


----------



## crinklepot (Nov 18, 2010)

Haha...I can only take that as a compliment....I've picked two cute cockatiels and a cute boyfriend!


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

crinklepot said:


> Thanks  Polly's still not too sure about Henry lol, she pecks him whenever he gets too close. It's so sad, sometimes he pushes his head into her chest for a snuggle, and she just pecks him and gets angry


haha sounds like my two. Arnie's a witch!


----------



## crinklepot (Nov 18, 2010)

Belinda said:


> haha sounds like my two. Arnie's a witch!


Lol Polly's a little cow to him, I think because she's so bonded with me she seems to think that all other members of her own species are just not good enough anymore!


----------



## nkeith2 (Feb 6, 2011)

Aww your birds are soo adorable


----------



## crinklepot (Nov 18, 2010)

Thanks!!


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

theyre looking good! henry has settled in well


----------



## crinklepot (Nov 18, 2010)

Thanks DallyTsuka  Quarantine ended earlier than planned as my boyfriend thought it would be ok to take Polly through and see Henry in his quarantine cage while I was at uni. I was a bit mad for a while lol but I'm gonna take them both to the vets and get them checked out just in case, they both appear to be fine though  Henry is still terrified of me, it can be quite frustrating when he's out of the cage cos he just flies away when I try to get him on my finger! He follows Polly around everywhere she goes though, it's dead cute  But Polly is a bit of a bully sometimes! She doesn't like it when he gets too close, that's a peckable offence apparently, and sometimes when he's eating a big seed she'll steal it from his mouth :lol:


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Awww that's how my Lucky and Cookie started out, cookie follows lucky everywhere and now they have a very special bond between them


----------



## crinklepot (Nov 18, 2010)

Awww that's cute  I hope the same happens with Polly and Henry....Henry wants to bond with her, but she's so bonded to me that she probably thinks he's not good enough or something lol :lol:


----------



## Cockatiel love (Aug 15, 2010)

LOVE  Henry's face  and polly is a looker to


----------



## crinklepot (Nov 18, 2010)

Thanks  I love Henry's face too, especially his eyes  Can't wait til he's tame though and asks for kisses and scritches like Polly does


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

mine follow eachother around some times but also give eachother space at times too but the two like eachothers company. theyre not cuddly with eachother but at least they like eachother! tsuka can bully though


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Taco and Buttercup ignore each other and peck each other if they are close 
you would think that they get on as i got them from same place and same week


----------

